# Would you wear this color pants



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

would you wear these color pants but are actual snowboarding pants. and what color jacket would you wear with this

http://www.snowboarding.com/equipment/images/Vans-Ultra-Skinny-Bright-Pant--Womens-Large.jpg


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha you have a few posts asking people if they would wear crap.

Man just wear what you want and who cares what other people think. 

Don't be a tool


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

*hi*

no i would never wear those


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Our opinions shouldn't matter. It's your life make your choices


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

no, i wouldnt rock those. man, these 'rate me' 'would you rock this' threads are popping up all over the place


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

i will wear them if theres nothing else to wear and i am freezing to death... so yes... i would wear them...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

HELL YEA and I would wear light neon green


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

It looks like the color throw up would be after eating tomato soup and carrots

but if you can pull it off than by all means do it. It might look great, but you will probably have a hard time finding people who agree with you, especially when you link extremely skinny women's jeans


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Same thing I said in your thread about shoes said:


> Not a chance in hell.



..................


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

yes with a light blue jacket


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

can he/she ask smarter questions that actually have some relivance?


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

haha...those are dope! I would wear them...but they're guys pants right...XD


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

i dont' think i can fit in those lol
so i wouldn't wear them


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

If I liked them I'm sure I would. Like everyone else said who cares what others think?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Salmon skinny jeans?

I have to say that color is one of only a few reasons why I would not wear those. But if you plan to live your life in fear of what complete strangers think of you, choosing the right pants is the least of your problems. I'd say, "Grow a pair", but I don't think they'd fit in your pants if you did...


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

Hellz No! I wouldnt board with someone wearing them either. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Never ever ever....:thumbsdown:


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

not even maybe... but if you like that kind of thing more power to ya


----------

